# What mode to run Prime95



## NYJohn413 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey Ho fellow TSFers. 

How should I run Prime95. Do I run it in Small FFTs, Large FFTs, or Blend? I currently have it running on Small FFTs for 3hrs, about the longest gone w/o error. :grin: (see link)

Anyways, am I wasting my time on this mode? Should I use another to prove stability and if so which? :wave:

P.S. I'm pretty sure I set the CPU Voltage at 1.33v but CPUID reports it never going past 1.3v and mostly at 1.25v. I ask in effort to go to a higher FSB which I did initially until Prime95 told otherwise. That is the value for CPU Voltage is it not?

P.P.S. This is my absolute first build. So much fun!!!


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

I use Blend and let it run for 24 hours, but that's just me. Some people prefer to run a custom torture test with Min FFT set to 8K and time set to 600 minutes to test the CPU and Min FFT 4096K for another 600 minutes for RAM.

Increasing the voltages helps to stabilise the system. CPU-Z detecting lower values could mean your power is fluctuating a lot, which destabilises.


----------



## NYJohn413 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the response Underclocker. There are conflicting reports on which to use, the knack against blend is that is sometimes pre-allocates too much memory and writes to the pagefile. The CPU wouldn't be under full load during disk access and the test would be skewed. The article didn't specify what version of P95 was running.

Some say Small, some large, custom....

I take it from these mixed reviews that any test would prove stability given the right amount of time. If there is any semblance to the blend test, I'll probably run a custom test and just manually allocate like 90% of my memory to be used.

*UPDATE*
10hrs of P95, No error. Temps spiked to 57°c but kept to 53°c throughout. Do you think temps are too high for a "moderate" overclock?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Those temps are good, no need to worry about them.


----------

